# Elf on the Shelf



## pitbullmamanatl

How many of you have an Elf on the Shelf in your house for your kids? Ours is a mischevious little sucker! Anyway, I think I have more fun with it than my son does but I love that he really believes that this creepy dude moves around at night and he can't touch it or he'll lose his magic. I post pics nightly on FB so I figured I'd start a thread and if y'all have an Elf in your house feel free to post up pictures too. My son named ours Shox after one of the dogs. Ah, I didn't protest it because the dog is always getting into mischief too.


















He kidnapped the pirate's girlfriend and held her hostage so the pirates surrounded him, weapons in hand lol


















The Elf got Santa turnt up back there on a bottle of Sinfire.... See what I have to put up with?









Partied a little too hard so he decided to take a bubble bath.... Moved in and made himself right at home.


----------



## DieselsMommie

I LOVE this!! My little cousins actually believe it too and the youngest is scared of it. Don't blame him, it's pretty creepy lol

These pix are hilarious!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DieselsMommie said:


> I LOVE this!! My little cousins actually believe it too and the youngest is scared of it. Don't blame him, it's pretty creepy lol
> 
> These pix are hilarious!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He creeps me out. Looks like he about to do some evil, sadistic killing or something.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I do have hella fun with it though








This isn't mine but it is hilarious


----------



## BullyGal

ugh, that thing is soooo creepy. I hate it. My husband is responsible for moving it. I actually think it hasn't been moved in a couple days...


----------



## DieselsMommie

http://littlewhitelion.com/inappropriate-elf-on-a-shelf-18-pics-48217/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

OMG lol this is freakin hilarious. thing is freaky. I have never done it myself though.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

BullyGal said:


> ugh, that thing is soooo creepy. I hate it. My husband is responsible for moving it. I actually think it hasn't been moved in a couple days...


Hahaha love it ..... mine was drinking sinfire last night because i wont share the fireball

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

hahaha yeah this whole thing is weird to me. I didnt hear of it til a few years ago. So funny that hurricane believes he moves on his own. LOVE IT!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I forgot I took this one last night just for fun... Elf got Santa turnt up and upside down on that Sinfire then stole his side chick. I decided to use the Barbie for something else tonight so didn't leave her out but had to take a picture.


----------



## ~StangChick~

:rofl:.......!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> :rofl:.......!!


You peep how old the Barbie is? She is from 1957 lolol only "doll" in this house. Found it in some collectibles that have been in my guest room closet for 8 years hahahah


----------



## ~StangChick~

Was wondering that...damn that's old. Nice find.
Lucky elf lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Elf on the Shelf TPed one of the trees last night......


----------



## MSK

Cute I gotta go get mine out of storage.


----------



## hashbrown

I prefer.......


----------



## ~StangChick~

HAHA!! Nice Hash,

Damn Lauren that Elf is so mischievous!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hashbrown said:


> I prefer.......


Lmmfao freakin awesome!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Only a matter of time before he found my Fireball

He made himself into a snowglobe... Personally I think he hungover and it keeps out the noise


----------



## ~StangChick~

Has he moved or is he liking it in there? Lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> Has he moved or is he liking it in there? Lol


Ooops lol 















And he stayed here two days because I forgot to move him Friday night. Dude looks like a serial killer up there.... creepy MF
















Fireball lol he loves it







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Haha yeah I was.gonna say he looks creepy in that wreath.

Love how the dogs captured him..haha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> Haha yeah I was.gonna say he looks creepy in that wreath.
> 
> Love how the dogs captured him..haha


I know the dogs are my fave lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

hashbrown said:


> I prefer.......


Lol!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

........................:woof:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

You cant double dick in a box can you? Sly old bastard... found out my bomb aint what we thought it was  I need my own bomb for all my db threads lmao


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> You cant double dick in a box can you? Sly old bastard... found out my bomb aint what we thought it was  I need my own bomb for all my db threads lmao


Busted......It was worth a try! But a double dick in the box would be awesome!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

hashbrown said:


> Busted......It was worth a try! But a double dick in the box would be awesome!


Daves a gangster you never know... plus youre muthafuckn hashbrown! Lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hashbrown said:


> ........................:woof:


Lmmmmfao awesome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Date with 1950s Midge

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cruise with his lady and animals

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^^ biblical elf on the shelf....


----------



## Black Rabbit

Omg Lmfao. Best Christmas thread ever :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hashbrown

And another


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Chillin with the utensils

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hashbrown said:


> And another


Hahaha love it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Leggo my eggo


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

He has a drinking problem though.








Last Elf on the Shelf picture until December 1, 2014. He went back to the North Pole.

The Elf gave a good report to Santa







All my son asked Santa for was a bear... so he got 2, an XBOX, and all this other stuff lol


----------

